# Help me ID these loco and tender



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

My grandfather gave me this to sell for him. He does not remember the year or much of anything about it. I know it is a 763e Hudson and the tender is a # 2263W.

Can anyone point me in the right direction for info on these two pieces?

Thanks


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You can read a little about it, here: http://books.google.com/books?id=bU...resnum=9&ved=0CB0Q6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You have a Vanderbilt tender.....I'm still digging.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Please assume it's very valuable...


----------



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I am reading it now


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm no expert on Lionel, so others can answer your question better. That said, I see a date of 1937, the V on the tender is for Vanderbilt---Cornelius, if I remember correctly, referred to as "The Commodore". If you google this: Lionel Locomotive 763-E

You'll see that a number of them, all described as excellent, near-perfect, and so on being offered for auction at prices in excess of $1000. If it's the same engine, and remember I'm not a Lionel guy, it's worth some money. I mention this so you'll treat it respectfully. Please don't try to clean it beyond dusting it off.

Best of luck with it, and get at least two appraisals to keep 'em honest!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.dakotapaul.com/items/showitem.asp?iid=1514


Here's a good look at the entire train set. Now---before you get too excited, be realistic. Yours is valuable, but the tender shows some scratches, one rail is missing, and so on. Those factors affect the value. If he still has some of the cars, round 'em up----they add value to what you're trying to sell.


----------



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I might just put it on eBay and see what it gets up to


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Before you do that, consider....it's unlikely anyone on ebay will have a ready $1000 laying around. On the other hand, the clientel of an auction house will have the resources to go that high. Why fish in a shallow stream? I buy a lot on ebay, but I'd never sell anything that valuable on ebay without seeing what other resources are available, first.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is one of the most desired and most valuable pieces of Lionel prewar! 




Reckers said:


> Before you do that, consider....it's unlikely anyone on ebay will have a ready $1000 laying around. On the other hand, the clientel of an auction house will have the resources to go that high. Why fish in a shallow stream? I buy a lot on ebay, but I'd never sell anything that valuable on ebay without seeing what other resources are available, first.


Do not be so sure Reckers, these sold just recently:
700E sold for $3200: http://cgi.ebay.com/lionel-700e_W0Q...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item2eaab4b677
763E sold for $1750: http://cgi.ebay.com/lionel-763e-eng...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item2eaadaab67


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Was that on Ebay? 

It's not my train (unfortunately!!!), so we all understand it's not my decision. but, since he's selling it for grandpa, I'd like to see him get what's coming to him. Calirider, let me offer this suggestion: give it 24 hours and see what advice gets posted here, then make your decision. Mine may not be the best advice to follow; the last time I saw $1000, my exwife was running off with it. Best of luck, whatever path you choose to follow!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

B&M, I shoulda offered him $150 for it and see if he'd sell it to me!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Reckers said:


> Was that on Ebay?


Yes, that is where the links go to


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I was lazy and didn't look. That's why he has the fancy train and I don't!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, I checked. The $3200 one was in perfect condition, and came with the original shoe-shine boy.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I was just trying to show that trains can easily hit the $1,000 mark on eBay if they are worth it...


----------



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is one right now for 1300 and still bidding: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120524036177&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

The 3200 was a 700e more valuable but the others are black 763e mine is a Gray 763e which are worth more. I am having a guy that knows his stuff about Lionels look at it tomorrow, we will see what he says.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> I was just trying to show that trains can easily hit the $1,000 mark on eBay if they are worth it...


No prob....I was just jerkin' yer chain a lil. :laugh: I hope he gets $3200, too!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

calirider said:


> The 3200 was a 700e more valuable but the others are black 763e mine is a Gray 763e which are worth more. I am having a guy that knows his stuff about Lionels look at it tomorrow, we will see what he says.


I love to hear you talking that talk, cali. Take your time and get all it's worth. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

